# Mississauga elite tele $890 😊



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Dont delay folks









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I wish !!! A Tele is what I believe my next guitar is going to be. Just not ready yet. Other things first, but this seriously hurts!!! Love the burst and belly cut.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

This is one of those “too good to be true” deals.
I’d be shocked if this is legit.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mississauga Elite, is that sorta like a subspecies of the Laurentian Elite ... lol


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

hmm, seller says they're out of town until thursday evening


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Choo5440 said:


> hmm, seller says they're out of town until thursday evening


But send me a deposit because there has been a lot of interest 🤣


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

didn't even come up?!


Mark Brown said:


> But send me a deposit because there has been a lot of interest 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Choo5440 said:


> didn't even come up?!


then I am very surprised.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Neck profile:


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

He's garnering up interest and offers to raise the price when he comes back.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Always12AM 
 🤢 🤮


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Works at the weighscales down at the dump.


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

2manyGuitars said:


> This is one of those “too good to be true” deals.
> I’d be shocked if this is legit.


Yeah I think its likely a Bait-and-switch price. I sold my Ultra Tele for $2350 and I had offers within minutes on Kijiji.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

Am I crazy? That looks like a mochaburst ultra too me. At well over 1k what it should be


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

JRtele said:


> Am I crazy? That looks like a mochaburst ultra too me. At well over 1k what it should be


You mean well under 1k what it should be?


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

As Joe Biden would say, C'mon.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

elburnando said:


> You mean well under 1k what it should be?


Whoops. It should be listed for well over 1k more than currently is what I think I wanted to say. Or how you out it. Much more clear.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I would have driven for this but it just seems a bit too good to be true. A random price too.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Maybe it's a typo. Maybe it's supposed to be $1890. If he is legitimately out of town, it's possible he doesn't realize the error?? I'm sure though he's getting run over with messages. Somebody is bound to send some money if he says that $890 really is the price.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

DC23 said:


> I would have driven for this but it just seems a bit too good to be true. A random price too.


There’s two ways this ends…

1) You send them money and never hear from them again.
2) You meet in person, then wake up in a bathtub full of ice, down one kidney.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

2manyGuitars said:


> There’s two ways this ends…
> 
> 1) You send them money and never hear from them again.
> 2) You meet in person, then wake up in a bathtub full of ice, down one kidney.


For option 2, do I actually get to keep the tele?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It puts the lotion in the basket…


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

There is something obviously off with this ad. I noticed it has been deleted now.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

so turns out it was a scam, but a person hacked the user's account to post the sale item. That's a new tactic to me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

So when he said he was "out of town".....was he fulfilling his royal duties as a Nigerian prince??


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

JBFairthorne said:


> It puts the lotion in the basket…


"Yeah, it's right down those stairs.."


----------

